

Microsoft: Is Steve Ballmer In or Out?   - woork
http://woorkup.com/2010/06/10/microsoft-is-ballmer-in-or-out/

======
byoung2
Who could Microsoft possibly get to replace Ballmer? Besides Bill Gates, of
course...

